# Erase all files "reformat" CD-R



## Daywalker (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to erase all the files in a CD-R, then write new ones in it. Is there a way to do that? I'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Daywalker, and welcome to TSSG.

A CD-*R* disc is for one time writing of files. A CD-*RW* disc allows you to completely erase it for re-use.


----------



## Daywalker (Sep 6, 2007)

There's no hope then. Oh well, I'll just have to be un-lazy enough to buy new blank CDs.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Daywalker (Sep 6, 2007)

So the only way to prevent others from accessing files on a written CD-R is to destroy the physical CD-R itself (e.g. breaking it in half, throwing it off a cliff, feeding it to a lion, etc.)?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I feed mine to Alligators, that's been pretty effective.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If I am in the mood, I stick mine on top of cup with a little bit of water in a microwave oven for about 10 seconds. The destruction of the metalization layer makes for a neat light show but does stink up the inside of the oven and the rest of the kitchen pretty bad.

WARNINGS & DISCLAIMERS: As with feeding alligators, do this at your own risk. Doing this may damage the oven. Fumes may be toxic. May annoy your spouse.


----------

